# Roadmap for HME



## CardiacKid32 (Sep 20, 2006)

Has tivo announced a roadmap for future releases of HME? Are any additional features planned? The release of the series 3 has sparked a renewed interest for me in HME.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

yeah, me too! I'd love to see some hints from TiVo about where they might be going with ideas.


----------



## Stevoinga (Dec 14, 2005)

Will an HME App written to run on an S3 still work on an S2?

Vice versa?


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

Right now the HME SDK isn't Device Specific. It all assumes the devices are Standard Def Series2. The Series3 runs those apps fine and scales them to fit the HD res that the user has selected the S3 to run in at the moment. 

Perhaps someday they will release an SDK update that will allow developers to address the full res of the S3, at that time one would expect that the UI will need to be built to deal with the res of the box and will be device specific unless a developer checks the which box they are on and pushes the appropriate res screens. 

Cheers,
KC


----------

